# Boston mackerell



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Can anyone help me find a charter or head boat that heads out for these fish? Atlantic mackerell/boston mackerell. im trying va,maryland/delaware, and n.j can anyone help me find a boat to fish for em on? any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

I think it's usually around this time of year that the Bobbi Lee starts running Boston Mack trips out of Rudee Inlet. Click on the "How To" section of this site, you will find a short article and links to VA Beach Fishing Center. If you plan on taking one of these trips, definetely call ahead and reserve yourself a spot, getting there an hour early sometimes just isn't enough, trust me. 
Tight lines and popped riggers


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Virginia Beach Fishing Center
200 Winston Salem Avenue
Virginia Beach, VA 23451
Information & Reservations
Toll Free: 800-725-0509 | Local: 757-491-8000


----------

